# Help with Drivers!!



## choness2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi guys

I have a Philips Iqon pc and I need to find drivers for it. The problem I have is I don't know what type of Philips Iqon it is to find the drivers I need.

It would be much apreciated if someone could help me in telling me what drivers I need, where to find them and where to find out what the type of Iqon pc it is.

Thanks,

Corey.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Isnt there a sticker on it saying serial and model and type, usually on side of tower

or back of tower. If you find the model or serial number then go to the manufactures site.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try these
http://www.everex.com/support/lm7we/lm7we-downloads/lm7we-downloads.htm
http://www.user-guides.co.uk/Phillips/PhillipsCDDownloads.asp


----------



## choness2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ive found out what its called, its a Philips Iqon LITT01. I've had a look but i can't seem to find the right drivers on the websites you have guided me to.

But thanks for the help and I'll keep looking.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
These models are a pain to try to locate the drivers you need.
The best bet (seeing Iqon gives you little or no help) is to run Everest under my signature and POST the report to the thread. This report will tell me what is inside of your PC.
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try this: http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=html&name=liveupdate


----------

